# Wooden gears anyone can make without fancy plans



## Graham Orm (9 Apr 2015)

Izzy Swan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zkQyRftAlvE

The belt. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1-Meter-Long- ... 3ce9089afc

And just to make it more interesting some metal pulley wheels.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_odkw= ... y&_sacat=0


----------



## Monkey Mark (9 Apr 2015)

Graham Orm":1g93qi3q said:


> Izzy Swan
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zkQyRftAlvE
> 
> ...


Excellent video, thanks for the link


----------



## AES (9 Apr 2015)

Good idea, thanks for posting.

AES


----------



## Woodchips2 (9 Apr 2015)

That's a clever idea. Thanks for sharing Graham =D> 

Regards Keith


----------



## rafezetter (9 Apr 2015)

OH BINGO!!!! I've been racking my brain for a way to make something oscillate, but in the simplest way - and that egg shaped gear did just that.

I'd be curious to know if those gears stood up to loads though or would they tend to slip?


----------



## Monkey Mark (9 Apr 2015)

rafezetter":9fosu3x2 said:


> OH BINGO!!!! I've been racking my brain for a way to make something oscillate, but in the simplest way - and that egg shaped gear did just that.
> 
> I'd be curious to know if those gears stood up to loads though or would they tend to slip?


I was thinking exactly the same thing. I noticed the belt can be bought in different pitches, so different "tooth" sizes. I guess bigger would reduce slippage at the expense of smoothness/quietness. 

I'd be interested to know what all the letters/numbers equate to with the belts.


----------



## Graham Orm (9 Apr 2015)

I think you'd need bigger teeth for it to do any heavy work? Have a look at the other link there are metal wheels to go with the belt.


----------

